# Fixing Drywall Bottom in Garage



## Dayoung4483 (Aug 21, 2017)

Just moved into a new house and I'm trying to fix up the garage. The bottom of the drywall ends six inches to two feet above the floor, with the concrete exposed. In several places the drywall edge is rough or chipped and crumbling, or the tape is starting to peel up. (pictures attached)

Before I paint the drywall, I'm wondering what can be done to repair these edges and better seal the house. I think, though am not positive, that the gap underneath the drywall is effectively leaking air into the rest of the house, and I'd ideally like to seal it with something (concrete caulk and backer rod?). I'm then unsure of how to best repair the drywall itself -- keeping in mind that this is a garage and cabinets/tools will cover the walls, I'd still like to make sure the paint adheres well and the wall doesn't further degrade. 

So -- thoughts on the need to seal these edges, and how best to do so and to repair are much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

You could look at using something like an Aluminum reveal.
Look up FRY REGLET Architectural Metals most drywall suppliers would handle this product.
You could use a Real Base DRMB-50-400 or DRMB 625-250 or a Z Reveal DRMZ.
Could even use a J molding JDM installed opposite than designed. there are many others you could pick from the catalog.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Mine is trimmed with baseboard.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Patching the edges wouldn't be a long term fix, as the others said you need to cover it up with trim or use an edging to dress up and strengthen the edge.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Both suggestions are good. The simplest is using 1x3 trim boards at the sheetrock's edge, all around. You won't cover the concrete, just the edge of the sheetrock. It will depend on how tight the sheetrock is to the concrete as to whether using a cap trim would work. It would look better, but you'd just have to try it and see, since we aren't there.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Most of the garages I've painted covered up those edges with baseboard .... but most any wood will work.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Use base molding. If you can put your fingers up under the drywall into the cavity, I would also put some kind of board across the bottom first, like a 1x3 or whatever. Then cover that edge with the base molding.


----------

